# Woman finds 37 Christmas trees near pool



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*I just thought this was really weird...........*

*Woman finds 37 Christmas trees near pool*
2 hours, 37 minutes ago

ALLENTOWN, Pa. - When Carol Lopez let her Labrador retriever out for the morning the dog had an unusual number of tree trunks to attend to. Surrounding her aboveground backyard pool Lopez found 37 used Christmas trees.

"I had just woke up and boom, they're there and that's it," Lopez said Thursday. Whoever put the trees there apparently took their time, neatly organizing and standing the trees upright.

Lopez said she called Allentown police, and an officer told her to call the city to have the trees removed. A city employee told her husband to drag the trees out of the backyard and they would be picked up free of charge, she said.

Lopez said she didn't know how someone climbed a tall wooden fence surrounding the yard, or got all the trees over it. "People just don't have anything better to do," Lopez said. "That's someone who had time on their hands."

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070113/ap_on_fe_st/tree_trick


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Now that's a pretty cool prank!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Melikes


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

U.F.O.s


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

hell i would be proud if someone took time to do that in my yard!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Reverse crop circles


----------

